# stall front Pictures



## eagles ring farm (Nov 9, 2009)

We replaced some wooden stall fronts in one of our barns this weekend

and now we have older weathered boards and the newer boards mixed

would love to stain them but I sure I'll still have different colors

with stain from the new to older boards.

Then again we may just try a dark stain and hope it looks the same on old and new boards

Any other suggestions for finishing the fronts with combination of old and new boards?

The older boards have never been stained or painted just left natural


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 11, 2009)

anybody out there?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I don't have pics,we painted ours hunter green.


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2009)

I doubt that you'll get a perfect match since the originals are already weatherd. Both woods would have to be the same type such as you couldn't stain and oak board and then pine board and expect them to look the same even though you used the same color stain. We custom mix floor stains all the time to match in exsisting homes so you can experiment if you can get several cans to play with and see what happens but the weathered boards are going to drink it up. The only other thing I can think of is to just paint them and then you'd loose the character of the old boards. Would it look bad if you just left them alone?

Post a pic ok?


----------

